# Flamming Gorge



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

What a fun trip we had to the gorge this last weekend. This was my first time there. We arrived early Thursday morning; my dad drove around to show me some of the different bays and some features this lake offers. We then started to fish, we tried Hide out first. We caught a couple quick Kokes, and then nothing. So we decided to head closer to Sheep creek. As we arrived there the heavens opened up and drenched us. But we figured, we are here to fish and we weren't going to let a little rain stop us. We then got into the Kokes and some pretty good size rainbows. I even hooked into a pretty good size mac. Unfortunately after fighting him for 15 minutes, just catching a glimpse of him, he kicked off about 10 yds. from the boat. It was a big fish. Bigger than any Mac I have ever caught at Bear Lake. Later that evening, we went back and got into them hot and heavy. Same with the next day; we what seems like had a fish on almost every 5 - 7 minutes. It was great fishing. We were able to see plenty of wildlife and even took a trip to the dam. But we had to cut thee trip short and take the 3 hour ride home. I have to say that was one of my favorite fishing trips. It was good to get out with the family. I love what Utah has to offer.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

We were there as well and that rain on Thursday was not messing around, I caught my biggest kokanee to date at close to 4 pounds and got some huge fillets from it.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

That's a nice Koke, congrats. Those fish are fun to catch. Good times down there. Did you ever find your burbut?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

hunting777 said:


> That's a nice Koke, congrats. Those fish are fun to catch. Good times down there. Did you ever find your burbut?


Didn't look for burbot on this trip, but it looks like I will be working a flex schedule with every other Friday off so my fishing trips may increase.


----------



## fishcarver (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks like another great trip for the Christensen clan. One of these years well have to go with you guys. Good eats.


----------

